
Professional and Homemade Masks Reduce Exposure to Respiratory Infections (2008) - simonsarris
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2440799/?repost=veryyes
======
emayljames
Only in the very rare chance of being very close to someone sneezing or
coughing, even then you will probably still get Corona. The real risk is >your
hands<. Masks give a false and dangerous sense of security.

